

Strangest ad for a database you will ever see - howradical
http://www.howradical.com/databases-from-the-edge-of-sanity
An ad torn from a magazine for a database called Kaleidoscope.
======
mahmud
Just because a crazy person writes an unreadable book or hypes a kookoo
vaporware doesn't make them an acceptable target for mockery. They exist in
the fringes of computing, every comp.* newsgroup has a resident bat-shit-
insane guy who writes volumes of nonsensical gibberish. Some might even take
out an ad in a trade publication.

The tell-tale signs are pseudo-mathematics coupled with rich imagery,
obsession with patterns and directed-edges, active verbs that don't make
sense, agent-based AI and a vocabulary that is borrowed back from Victorian-
era science.

